# Best areas of Dartmouth NS to raise a family,schools etc



## LaylaandSte (Nov 11, 2011)

Hiya,
We are looking at emigrating to Nova Scotia.My husband has interest from a couple of employers in Dartmouth,he is a plumber.
We have 5 kids,eldest twins are 13,youngest is 1.What are the best areas in and around Dartmouth as far as housing and schools go?We are initially going to rent for the first year but want to pay a years rent upfront so would have to be 100% on the area,as after the first year we would buy.My husband doesnt mind commuting but would prefer to be within about 45 mins drive of work.Any advice would be welcomed.


----------



## uksparky (Jun 26, 2010)

LaylaandSte said:


> Hiya,
> We are looking at emigrating to Nova Scotia.My husband has interest from a couple of employers in Dartmouth,he is a plumber.
> We have 5 kids,eldest twins are 13,youngest is 1.What are the best areas in and around Dartmouth as far as housing and schools go?We are initially going to rent for the first year but want to pay a years rent upfront so would have to be 100% on the area,as after the first year we would buy.My husband doesnt mind commuting but would prefer to be within about 45 mins drive of work.Any advice would be welcomed.


Hi, we moved to NS last year after a lot of research and looking at house prices we chose to live away from the city in a small rural community near Windsor. Windsor is approx 45 minutes from Dartmouth, being a little further out I commute just over the hour to Halifax. There is not a great deal in Windsor to be fair, but the schools are good, a ski hill at Martock for the winter and not that far from some lovely beaches and lakes for the summer. I guess it depends on what you are looking for. I am an electrician and now I have my red seal work prospects are good.

I am rambling I wish you all the best with your move and if I can help with any other questions feel free to ask.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2012)

*Dartmouth*

I am from Canada and lived in suburb of Halifax for 9 years. Dartmouth is across from harbour of Halifax. 

Make sure you have a job before going to Atlantic Canada!!! It is a small economy and they are very provincial in mind. Thus they will think of you as "from away" for a long time. They tend to give jobs to locals before they do to people from away. 

Dartmouth is very small really. I cannot say for sure which areas are better. A 45 minute commute will give you huge flexibility. If your work is in Dartmouth be sure you live in Dartmouth and not Halifax as there are only two bridges across harbour and they can get backed up. 

Real estate in Dartmouth is considerably less than in Halifax. Dartmouth is not the "business center" that Halifax is.

If your starting to look at housing Google "MLS Canada" and get on line listings of housing. 

Nova Scotia is a very relaxed province. The people are not aggressive as they are in Ontario. A good place to raise children I would think. Winters can be very snowy, but not terribly cold. I understand this winter has been mild. It is a very beautiful place and be sure to check out the Shambhala Center and community if a life of contemplation is in your future. 

Good luck.


----------



## JackieInNovaScotia (Jul 27, 2009)

We need good plumbers out here! We moved to Nova Scotia from the UK back in 2006 and haven't had great experiences with the plumbers that we've employed to do work in our house - so on the job front you should have no problem.
Be really careful on where you live in Dartmouth, because there are parts that have more crime. It's not an awful place, but not what we'd have chosen with kids.
Clayton Park, just outside of Halifax is a great place to rent. We started in an apartment with our two girls there in Parkland Drive. You could always check out Dartmouth and surrounding areas once you're here and decide for yourself, but I would suggest Clayton Park as a safe bet.
Be very aware of your kids at school, because the province is rife with drug use in and out of school. Our youngest, who was 17 when we came over couldn't get over how widely used it is in schools and how widely it is accepted by adults that we all do it at some point... Coming from London in the UK it was quite shocking to hear this, but definitely something you should be aware of.
Best of luck.


----------

